# Altheda due July 6th I can't wait any longer to post.



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

My doe Altheda is due on July 6th. That is still three weeks, but I couldn't wait any longer to put this on.  I FELT A KID!!! :wahoo: I'm soooo excited! I felt her side and something touched my index finger. Last year she had twins does with the easiest labor I have ever seen. It took about 5 minutes on the first kid, and two pushes and the second one was out. She gave me 1.5 gallons a day last year as a first freshener. The sire of her kids comes from even heavier milking lines. If she has any bucks they will be for sale. $250 as bucks or $100 as wethers. The buck has already sired 2 does. I've heard that the buck decides the gender. Is that true? If so I'm really happy. I say she could easily have triplets in there. The pictures don't show how low she is. Her udder is starting, and her ligs are loosening. If I remember correctly, last year she kidded on day 156.
Think :kidred: !

Info and pictures of the sire can be found here. http://annealpines.weebly.com/sultan.html


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She's due on my birthday!! =D


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

Thinking :kidred: :kidred: for you


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

She is a pretty girl. Hoping for doelings for you!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

:kidred: :kidred: :kidred: 

My Annika is due the 4th. Let's think pink together!!!!!!


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

groovyoldlady said:


> :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:
> 
> My Annika is due the 4th. Let's think pink together!!!!!!


Okay. :kidred: :kidred: for Annika too.

Her udder growing and she is getting very puffy in the rear. I have felt the kids several times now.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

How long before kidding does their belly drop? Her's is dropped and I could feel the kids way in the bottom. She actually could be due now, because she came back into heat after the first breeding. She doesn't look ready though. Last year she kept me on pins and needles because she looked ready for a week.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Judging by how fast her udder is changing, she won't kid on day 156 this year. It is growing so fast! I think she will go in about a week. Of course she's gonna prove me wrong though. :wink: I get new pictures on Monday.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Can't wait to see what she gives you! She's a beautiful doe


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

This is her today. She still has a ways to go, but she is progressing very quickly.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Beautiful doe! :greengrin: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Her ligs are about half-way gone. Today she was being very clingy and maaing for awhile after I left. She was laying down almost all day which isn't normal for her. I also saw her pawing a few times. She still has quite a ways to go in the udder department though. :scratch: She is on day 142 today.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

She's losing her plug! Last year she lost her plug the same day she kidded so I think it will be soon. In days not hours.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

They can really trick you and they don't always follow previous year's actions. It all depends on how many kids are in there, genders, and most likely what the buck is contributing genetically can change gestation as well. I bought one who the owner swore goes on day 145 every year with a very swollen udder and she went 150 for me with an udder that didn't get overly tight until the kids were minutes from coming out. I have one who went last year in the evening on I believe exactly day 150 and she went this year in the morning on day 145. Differs every year.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

So, how's she doing?


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

She's on day 148. Her udder feels a little different. I think it is starting to fill with milk. Her ligs bounce around between all the way there, and 3/4 the way gone. Right now, they are only 1/4 gone. Yesterday, her belly was _churning._ I felt at least two kids. She can't get comfortable anymore. I measured her yesterday, and she is 4 feet 4 inches.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Wait I forgot a picture.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

She has milk! :leap: It's only on one side though. Her udder is uneven although it seems to be evening out. My kidding kit and pen are ready! Her ligs are still high and hard though.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

We have milk on both sides! Her ligs are quickly disappearing too.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Ahhh! Give me some birthday babies, girl!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

How is she?


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday Woodhavenfarm It doesn't look like she is gonna give you any birthday kids. 

Her ligs are back. :GAAH: I let her out of the pen to put her in the milk stand, and she ran out of the barn and around the yard. When I finally caught her, she wouldn't eat her grain and just stood there kicking at her udder/belly. She has been plain grumpy all day. I haven't felt the kids since Tuesday. She is on day 151 today.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

She got shaved yesterday. I didn't know how much shaving changes their color! Anyway her ligs are half gone again. If you look closely at the picture, you can see that huge vein on her belly. I guessing it's the milk vein? It's so huge, when I was clipping her, I just about cut it right off. Not really but..... :laugh:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

What a beautiful girl. It shouldn't be long.


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

She is looking good  looks like her udder has filled out heaps more. And starting to get the "sunken" look


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Her ligs are gonzo! History! Her udder is strutted and she isn't acting normal. We'll have kids today or tonight.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh yeah! Hope you get them soon! :greengrin:


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Can't wait to see! I hope everything goes ok.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Shortly after I posted, she started having contractions. She ended up having two, nine pound bucks. I have videos uploading right now and will post a link when they are done. I'll get better pictures in a couple days. She had a HUGE placenta. It looked like it belonged to a cow. It was full of strange things. Lots of veins going to clots of blood and weird, worm looking things. Any idea what it they were?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Ooooohhh!!! They're wonderful!! Oh my goodness so very precious.


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

Congrats on your boys!!!!! So CUTE!


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

We got a whole bunch of different parts. My mom was videoing and I did most everything else. Don't mind the twine in my hair. :laugh: I had just taken a shower when I went out and Mom said my hair had to be back.

Part: 1 



Part: 2 



Part: 3 



Part: 4 



Part: 5 



Part: 6 



Part: 7 



Part: 8


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

That is wonderful video. They are so cute. Congratulations!


----------

